# bowfront or rectangle tank?



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

I was pricing tanks last weekend. At the most reasonable store the 72 perfecto bowfront was only $30 more than a regular 75. Of course you have to order it. I was thinking of having one end against the wall so you could view it from one side. Is it that much more gratifying than a regular tank? I don't think I've ever seen a bigger bowfront in person. Does it suck to landscape because it is narrower on the ends? i have a 55 in the basement and have no urge to use it because of how narrow and crappy they are to work with.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I like bowfronts. They have a "luxury" type look to them. I haven't had any issues with mine except for sometimes its odd to stare at it up close because of the distortion. But I bet the larger the bow front the less appearance of a distorted look. 

In terms of planting and lighting, no issues there. Main issue is the look, and possible eye ache at first staring into it, you get used to it.

-John N.


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

yeah john i bet it wouldn't be hard to resell. i know they look cool against a wall. for two sided viewing it might be screwy? i'm thinking too much and hurting my head.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Me I tried a bowfront once (250l). I tore it down after about two months and sold it.

I absolutely, but absolutely, *hated* the distortion. No matter what I did with the tank, it could not look natural. When I got to the point where I started thinking that maybe it would look better with plastic castles and bubbling diver figures, I decided that bowfronts were not for me!  Did not motivate me to work on the tank at all.  

But I think its a matter of personal preference...


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I have a 46 bow and actually find it easier to 'scape because it has a large foreground area where there can be some open water. I must admit though, that I'll probably stick with a rectangular shape for my upcoming 'big tank'. I think the distortion issue gets worse as the tanks get bigger. A 6' long bow really does start to look funny.


----------



## skzzle (Nov 8, 2004)

I have a small 26 gallon bow front. My only issue is that photographing is more difficult with the bent glass.


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

cool, i put in the order for the regular tank today. it should be huge in my house at least! holy crap! I am excited. Got wood for a stand and a container to make a filter with and some real reflectors in the mail. 

All of my stuff now is 8+ years old and the tanks are all scratched up and the silicone is all stained from some treatment and it is all ugly in my eyes. I want to make people stare a bit. Thanks guys.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Moon,

Don't forget to send some photos. It is very useful for others to see your ideas and setup.


----------



## Blazerfrs (Feb 3, 2006)

Good choice on the rectngle- I have a bowfront 6gal and I don't like it at all. The distortion gets on my nerves


----------

